# OTA and PQ increase with 211



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

I've noticed that my picture quality and OTA reception is better with the 211 than the 6000 I replaced. Anyone else noticed this? The pixelation and dropouts on my locals hardly happens now. I could hardly watch Lost on my 6000.


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

keng52 said:


> I've noticed that my picture quality and OTA reception is better with the 211 than the 6000 I replaced. Anyone else noticed this? The pixelation and dropouts on my locals hardly happens now. I could hardly watch Lost on my 6000.


I can't comment on the 6000 or even the 211 OTA tuner, but I prior to my 411 (which I am now upgrading to 622) I used the USDTV OTA ATSC tuner, the 411 appears to be leaps and bounds better.

I wonder how different the 411 is from the 211?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 211 and the 411 should be identical in this case. The 211 is the 411 with an ethernet port added. I am not aware of any additional hardware component changes and would be suprised if there were some.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

My 411 is a definite increase on PQ over my 6000. I'm very happy with it... and have only lost the video twice.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

The PQ on my 211 versus my 811 is dramatically better. For 1080i content, I have lost the vertical jaggies that I used to get on my 811. Colors and contrast also seem dramatically more vibrant (in a good way).

Also, as for the OTA tuner, all of my stations are on average 10% higher signal and tune much faster. No more pausing on 49% for a bit when I change a channel while it has to "think" about tuning.

The 211 has a much faster interface than the 811 as well, channels change faster, everything is faster probably due to a better processor.


----------

